
Tesla Solar Roof:  9.85kW for $50k - cma
https://www.inverse.com/article/44778-tesla-solar-roof-8-things-to-know
======
cma
> Tesla does not suggest ordering an all-solar roof. Solar tiles cost $42 per
> square foot, while non-solar costs $11 per square foot. Tesla recommends
> $21.85 per square foot, based on 35 percent solar tiles. The design of the
> tiles, patented recently, mean the two appear the same to the untrained eye
> to create a single roof.

>Tobler bought a roof of around 2,000 square foot, with 40 percent of
installed tiles solar. That costs around $50,000 once the federal solar
Investment Tax Credit is factored in, and it produces around 9.85 kilowatts of
power — which Tesla told Tobler was “the biggest system we have available.”

------
detaro
Can anyone familiar with the market compare that price to a "normal" roof
solar installation? Seems quite expensive at first glance, but I'm not sure I
have a good reference point when pricing everything in (warranty, powerwall,
...)

~~~
grizzles
It's ~3.3X the price. It seems like an introductory price for early adopters.

~~~
YoelK
aren't early adopters supposed to get a better deal, not worse?

~~~
detaro
If they are enthusiastic enough, they pay extra for the privilege of getting
the cool stuff early and/or taking part in it getting finalized.

